# "Smelly" Bell, where are you?



## Curt James (Apr 17, 2010)

I can't find anything recent on Mark Bell. Or nothing more recent than one year ago on his MySpace page. Still, I finally saw *"Bigger Stronger Faster*" *courtesy of Amazon.com and thought this interview with Mark "Smelly" Bell was very interesting.*

Powerlifter Mark Bell Discusses Role of Steroids in Powerlifting *







Powerlifter Mark Bell, American recordholder and top national  competitor in the United Powerlifting Association, has openly  admitted to using testosterone, an anabolic-androgenic steroid, since  his appearance as a star of the steroid documentary “Bigger Stronger  Faster*”. The Sacramento Bee interviewed Mark Bell aka Jackass aka  Smelly in a positive profile piece for the newspaper (”Uplifting  candor,” December 1, 2008).Such is Bell’s lack of guile that he is one of the few  powerlifters – or athletes in any sport, for that matter – who has  acknowledged using performance-enhancing drugs. His frankness during  interviews in his brother Chris’ documentary “Bigger Stronger Faster,”  which drew critical raves, has raised Bell’s profile in the sport.
Actually, his profile was pretty high, anyway. Last month, he set an  American record with an 826-pound bench press. He is a two-time winner  of the California State Championships in the United Powerlifting  Association and will go for a third title Dec. 6 in Concord.​Mark Bell discusses the surprising absence of negative feedback in  response to his admission of steroid use in “Bigger Stronger  Faster*.” Bell was able to fulfill a lifelong dream during the aftermath  of the documentary when he opened the Super Training Gym in Sacramento.Recordholder Mark Bell says taking testosterone played a  role in his transformation - and that steroids can be used safely. [...]
“It’s weird,” Bell says. “(People) come up to me and say they’ve  tried (steroids), say it like a confession. People were a lot more  understanding than I expected. I haven’t had any negative feedback from  it.​Bell explains his motivation behind the decision to be open and  honest about his steroid use.It was the athletes’ hypocrisy, more than anything, that  led Bell to come clean in the documentary and tell of his testosterone  use.
“It’s better to be upfront about it,” he says. “I didn’t hesitate  because I got sick of hearing athletes say on TV, ‘I think it was  flaxseed oil I took.’ I understand why people don’t want to admit it.  They’ve got a lot to lose.”​The Sacramento Bee attributes the belief that “steroids can be used  safely” to Mark Bell. But Bell is careful to avoid advocating steroid  use and takes personal responsibility for any and all risks involved by  his personal use of steroids.Which is why he’s quick to add that it was a personal  decision, and that he neither recommends nor discourages others. He  definitely feels teens should not use. [...]
And what of the possible long-term bodily wear and tear that  testosterone use might wreak? Bell says the same thing he said in the  documentary: “Whatever happens from it, happens. I have no regrets.”​The article acknowledges the misconception that sports performance is  solely the result of anabolic steroids and/or other performance  enhancing drugs by pointing to the hard work and training involved by  Bell.Bell sees their use as something of a training  supplement, an aid to help him log the time and rigorous workouts needed  to achieve 800-pound bench presses.
“It’s kind of cumulative, gaining strength,” Bell says. “With the  addition of the drugs, you can kind of steadily move forward.”
A visit to the Super Training gym disabuses anyone from the notion  that Bell’s success is mere chemical enhancement. There is a lot of  sweating, straining, grunting, ear-splitting rock music and flying chalk  powder involved.​Mark Bell attempts to win his third powerlifting title at the 2008  UPA California State Championships in Concord, California on December 6,  2008.


----------

